# Go To Summer Shoe



## darkmark (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm tired of this snow and ice here in the Midwest, so I find myself daydreaming about Summer.

What's your go to summer shoe, specifically with shorts? 

I was thinking a beefroll penny from Rancourt, but it's a little dressier than I'm used to in summer. Can anyone speak to Rancourt's quality in maybe a boat shoe?

Thanks.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

With shorts? Fisherman's sandals.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

darkmark said:


> I'm tired of this snow and ice here in the Midwest, so I find myself daydreaming about Summer.
> 
> What's your go to summer shoe, specifically with shorts?
> 
> ...


Handsewns are your friend. I wear boat shoes, bluchers and canoe mocs all summer with some canvas CVOs thrown in every now and then. If you feel like a penny is too formal, you can try a blucher (Rancourt calls it a Ranger Moc, I think) or a canoe moc. Same penny profile but with a camp sole and laces, in both instances. Alternatively, you can get a beefroll penny with a camp or boat sole to cut down on the formality, but I don't think these hybrids are as versatile as the classics. WRT Rancourt, you have nothing to fear quality or service-wise. For many on the forum, a boat shoe is a knock-around shoe that will get destroyed in a season and will probably try to dissuade you from getting an expensive version like Rancourt's, but if you like them and you have the funds, you won't be disappointed in them (or anything else Rancourt makes).


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Sperrys or some New Balance


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Hard line and Trad thrifter have it right. 

My go to summer shoe has been the Jack Purcell for 24 years now. 

Bucks and saddles also work great. Bit loafers as well, but if you think pennies are too dressy you may want to leave those alone 

Another canvas option that I like are supergas. They come in a multitude of colors.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Birkenstocks!!


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> Birkenstocks!!


Oh gawd! Here we go again!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ I love my Birkenstocks. I also think they are among the ugliest footwear ever devised by man.


----------



## sarakali (May 19, 2013)

I've been interested in these for a while now as a middle ground between the dressy leather-soled shoe and a more casual boat shoe or moc. Thoughts?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I am totally unable to understand why anyone would buy OTR shoes that cost more than . It just baffles me.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Handsewns are your friend. I wear boat shoes, bluchers and canoe mocs all summer with some canvas CVOs thrown in every now and then. If you feel like a penny is too formal, you can try a blucher (Rancourt calls it a Ranger Moc, I think) or a canoe moc. Same penny profile but with a camp sole and laces, in both instances. Alternatively, you can get a beefroll penny with a camp or boat sole to cut down on the formality, but I don't think these hybrids are as versatile as the classics. WRT Rancourt, you have nothing to fear quality or service-wise. For many on the forum, a boat shoe is a knock-around shoe that will get destroyed in a season and will probably try to dissuade you from getting an expensive version like Rancourt's, but if you like them and you have the funds, you won't be disappointed in them (or anything else Rancourt makes).


I've been eyeing the CVO stripers this winter - what color(s) do you wear? I've especially been eyeing the grey ones, don't know why. I know white would be most classic.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I rather like the look of a loafer with shorts in the Summer, but I can understand why it may take some time to get comfortable wearing that. 

I prefer to simply beat up my Sperrys and replace as needed. I personally wouldn't invest too much in a boat shoe. 

Have you considered a driving moc? It's a little less formal than a beefroll loafer, but still keeps the idea of it. I may invest in a pair myself in the next few months...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> I am totally unable to understand why anyone would buy OTR shoes that cost more than . It just baffles me.


Russell makes great boots and the quality is unparalleled on most of their footwear, but style-wise I think their casual shoes tend to miss the mark. Either they're the wrong shape or come with the wrong sole (and the right one isn't among the choices), while Rancourt consistently gets the details right and have a MTM program as well. I'd never pay the BB markup but it's nice when they go on sale.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tilton said:


> I've been eyeing the CVO stripers this winter - what color(s) do you wear? I've especially been eyeing the grey ones, don't know why. I know white would be most classic.


I have a pair in blue and I'll probably add a pair of the plain white Sperry's. Rawhide laces are a must, IMO. Greg sounds like a versatile color as well.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Russell makes great boots and the quality is unparalleled on most of their footwear, but style-wise I think their casual shoes tend to miss the mark. Either they're the wrong shape or come with the wrong sole (and the right one isn't among the choices), while Rancourt consistently gets the details right and have a MTM program as well. I'd never pay the BB markup but it's nice when they go on sale.


Ah, you obviously are a man of more refined taste than I. I don't see much difference. Must be my Italian peasant genetics . . .


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Or penny loafers. Bottom line: loafers.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Espadrilles, boat shoes, and of course loafers. Bits, tassels and pennies. And driving shoes. As a Florida resident I live for summer shoes.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

M Go Crimson said:


> Or penny loafers. Bottom line: loafers.


Not so into the wholecut loafers, but those other two are just freakin gorgeous.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> Ah, you obviously are a man of more refined taste than I. I don't see much difference. Must be my Italian peasant genetics . . .


Honestly, I'm not real sold on my Russell Moc penny loafers. The calf leather doesn't seem to be great quality, the stitching is a little shoddy in places, and the vibram dress soles are less attractive than I expected.

Website picture:

Actual pictures:





































I dunno, maybe I'm overreacting, but that stitching on the straps seems slapdash, the soles seem more obviously synthetic, and that calf leather doesn't seem to be aging or creasing well for less than ten or fifteen wears. I'd assumed I was being overly critical when I got them and that those issues would quickly go away after a little wear helped disguise them, but they really haven't. I might send them back to Russell and see what they have to say.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Espadrilles, boat shoes, and of course loafers. Bits, tassels and pennies. And driving shoes. As a Florida resident I live for summer shoes.


I still don't understand how people are able to wear driving shoes outdoors and walk around in them. I had a pair once and, besides having no support, the little rubber nubbins on the bottom were nearly worn off after a month of wear. I feel like you may as well be wearing soft sole mocs.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

L-feld said:


> I still don't understand how people are able to wear driving shoes outdoors and walk around in them. I had a pair once and, besides having no support, the little rubber nubbins on the bottom were nearly worn off after a month of wear. I feel like you may as well be wearing soft sole mocs.


Eh, I'm not going to argue. They aren't the most practical thing, but I find them comfortable. Plus they fit my lifestyle! :cool2: (I liked the yellow cool guy icon better)


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Sperrys AOs. I tried Toms last summer and wore them out almost immediately (plus they were relatively hot), so I stayed with Sperrys.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

L-feld said:


> I still don't understand how people are able to wear driving shoes outdoors and walk around in them. I had a pair once and, besides having no support, the little rubber nubbins on the bottom were nearly worn off after a month of wear. I feel like you may as well be wearing soft sole mocs.


Hm, I guess I will save my driving moc money and put it towards a pair of unlined penny loafers.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a pair of boat shoes and a ranger mocc, both from Rancourt, that I alternate between most days for casual wear and an Alden unlined suede chukka for use with chinos or jeans.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

I know they don't make them like they used to, but I was looking at LL Bean mocs since they are on the cheaper side. Thoughts?

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/11575?feat=512905-GN2&page=men-s-handsewn-moccasins-blucher-moc - $79

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/46112?feat=512905-GN2&page=men-s-casco-bay-boat-mocs - $69

Would love to spring for a pair of Russells or Rancourt, but I am trying to be more budget conscious.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

sskim3 said:


> I know they don't make them like they used to, but I was looking at LL Bean mocs since they are on the cheaper side. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/11575?feat=512905-GN2&page=men-s-handsewn-moccasins-blucher-moc - $79
> 
> ...


I have no experience with the LL Bean ones but I've heard that their quality is still pretty good, especially for the price and if you take into account their customer service and willingness to accept returns for just about any reason.

If I didn't have my Rancourts and price were more of an issue for me, I'd be interested in the LL Bean Signature Mocs. I personally like the contrasting in color between the soles and the uppers.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
With a fair number of pairs of Rancourt hand sewn(s) on the shoe racks, and admittedly as a fire breathing fan of the brand, I will certainly be seen this summer wearing Rancourt Ranger Mocs and penny loafers on a regular basis. However, for many years in my past, my go to summer shoes were a pair of Timberland's three eyelet, heavy lug soled, Boat shoes. Discovering other branding options for my summer casual shoes, I grew away from the Timberlands, but with the passage of time, find myself drawn strangely back to those magnificent 'beasts on the feet' from my past. They can be easily found in todays market for less than $110 a pop...not a bad price for resurrecting a legend, to be worked into the Rancourt rotation this summer.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> I am totally unable to understand why anyone would buy OTR shoes that cost more than . It just baffles me.


Yes indeed! I own a pair of Cavaliers in French veal, a pair of Joe's PH in kangaroo and a pair of Oneida moccasins. And I just spoke to Russell this morning about another pair.

Based purely on comfort my Russells are number one among all footwear I own.


----------



## darkmark (Feb 11, 2014)

For all you sperry fans, are the gold cups worth the extra dough? I've heard they are a lot more comfortable.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

universitystripe said:


> Hm, I guess I will save my driving moc money and put it towards a pair of unlined penny loafers.


You could probably get the best of both worlds with something like these Rancourts:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

darkmark said:


> For all you sperry fans, are the gold cups worth the extra dough? I've heard they are a lot more comfortable.


No.

I bought a pair of Gold Cup Billfish on a good discount (same as retail on normal Billfish) a few years ago. They have a nicer lining and nicer leather but not even close to double-the-price nicer.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Or also, these SAS Venetian Loafers are a good one. This is what I've switched to wearing. They run about $125, very soft full grain leather, handsewn in Texas. Lined, unfortunately, but pretty breathable nonetheless.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

L-feld said:


> Or also, these SAS Venetian Loafers are a good one. This is what I've switched to wearing. They run about $125, very soft full grain leather, handsewn in Texas. Lined, unfortunately, but pretty breathable nonetheless.


I've never liked Venetians, but SAS is darn good stuff. My father has been wearing them almost exclusively since the day he retired, though he complains that he can't find their regular penny loafer anymore.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilton said:


> I've never liked Venetians, but SAS is darn good stuff. My father has been wearing them almost exclusively since the day he retired, though he complains that he can't find their regular penny loafer anymore.


They apparently discountinued them. I can't fathom why. They're great - they look exactly like weejuns, except 500 times more comfortable.

The closest thing available now is the Ace, which would be fine except for the goofy little SAS nameplate on the strap.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I mean, how is there not a market for this? $150, made in USA, full grain leather, true moc construction, leather soles. Even if they were non-comfort shoes, that would be a deal.


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

I've never had any flip-flops and although many of the men's fashion "experts" don't approve of flip-flops, some people wear flip-flops to Buckingham Palace (and it's not anywhere near summer in London)......


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Oak Street Bootmakers have a number of nice summer options.

https://oakstreetbootmakers.com/footwear


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

L-feld said:


> I mean, how is there not a market for this? $150, made in USA, full grain leather, true moc construction, leather soles. Even if they were non-comfort shoes, that would be a deal.


Yup. Pops has a pair, nearing the end of their life, and wants a new one (and I would certainly buy one, too) but they're next to impossible to find now. I think SAS stopped producing them. I don't own any SAS, but the comfort is supposed to be unparalleled - especially for the price and being MIA.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Yup. Pops has a pair, nearing the end of their life, and wants a new one (and I would certainly buy one, too) but they're next to impossible to find now. I think SAS stopped producing them. I don't own any SAS, but the comfort is supposed to be unparalleled - especially for the price and being MIA.


My pops had a pair of SAS shoes as well. At the time when I was younger, I didn't think they were flattering. I guess it's definitely worth checking out. There is a SAS shop opened in my hometown and never went in because I never thought it was a worthwhile shoe. This thread has definitely opened my eyes and may reconsider.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Sperry AO or Billfish. I also have these Rancourts made for BB and really like them. However, my real go-to summer shoe for the past many years is a good ole pair of Rainbows.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

It's hard to beat Rainbows for just knocking about. I use my pair basically as house shoes or a run to the grocer. I believe they have a life-time warranty as well; although, I've had mine for about 5 years and they show no sign of giving up any time soon.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilton said:


> Yup. Pops has a pair, nearing the end of their life, and wants a new one (and I would certainly buy one, too) but they're next to impossible to find now. I think SAS stopped producing them. I don't own any SAS, but the comfort is supposed to be unparalleled - especially for the price and being MIA.


I really can't fathom why they stopped, but the last time I went into the SAS store looking for them, that's what they told me. I ended up buying the venetians because they were acceptable and cheap, but I recently found out that SAS will do special orders. I am supposed to go back to the store this weekend to discuss special orders and I wonder if I can get them to make me a pair of the proper penny loafers.

It's worth noting that those were the only loafers they made that were blake stitched. The rubber soled loafers are cemented, although handsewn and true moc. That said, even if it required an increase in price, the quality appears comparable to AE's handsewns, and I would certainly pay AE prices for such comfortable loafers. And it's not like people who buy comfort/orthopedic shoes aren't willing to pay higher prices. Mephistos do very well at $400ish a pair. I don't see why these wouldn't sell at $200 or $250 a pair.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> However, my real go-to summer shoe for the past many years is a good ole pair of Rainbows.





TradThrifter said:


> It's hard to beat Rainbows for just knocking about. I use my pair basically as house shoes or a run to the grocer. I believe they have a life-time warranty as well; although, I've had mine for about 5 years and they show no sign of giving up any time soon.


Rainbows are the jam. I will never own a different brand of flip flops.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I have listed my last pair of Chaco's on eBay... they make a great fisherman's sandal but they just don't compare to my beloved Birkenstocks.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

Tilton said:


> No.
> 
> I bought a pair of Gold Cup Billfish on a good discount (same as retail on normal Billfish) a few years ago. They have a nicer lining and nicer leather but not even close to double-the-price nicer.


The Billfish work better for winter. They get you higher off the snow and have much better support if you have to stand in them for a longer time.

Besides Sperry on the lower end the LL Bean Camp Mocs aren't bad. Not Rancourt quality but they do hold up over a couple of seasons.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

All this talk of SAS got me wondering about them. I had never heard of them so I went to their website and find they have stores all over the place... I zoom in to Michigan and see their only stores in the Great Lake State are in Bad Axe and Bay City. That seems like a couple of odd places to have stores here while not being in any of the major metros (Detroit, Ann Arbor, Lansing, Grand Rapdis).

OK. Back to the topic of go to summer shoes...


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

herfitup said:


> The Billfish work better for winter. They get you higher off the snow and have much better support if you have to stand in them for a longer time.
> 
> Besides Sperry on the lower end the LL Bean Camp Mocs aren't bad. Not Rancourt quality but they do hold up over a couple of seasons.


I don't wear boat shoes in the winter when so many other wonderful winter shoe options exist, but my comment was regarding regular Sperry vs. Sperry Gold Cup and my experience with Gold Cup Billfish. I wear AOs in the summer as well, but the Billfish is a much better shoe for fishing boats - a shallow water hull can put a serious pounding on your feet and the Billfish were purchased for that reason and also the fact that a 2/0 saltwater fly will stab right up through the sole of AOs if stepped on just right. I have since changed my fishing boat shoes to Simms flip flops and Columbia Powerdrain sneakers - mostly because the Billfish are hot and noisy on the deck.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Anyone own or tried Superga canvas sneakers? I've seen these around and like the look for summer wear with shorts. Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Semper Jeep said:


> All this talk of SAS got me wondering about them. I had never heard of them so I went to their website and find they have stores all over the place... I zoom in to Michigan and see their only stores in the Great Lake State are in Bad Axe and Bay City. That seems like a couple of odd places to have stores here while not being in any of the major metros (Detroit, Ann Arbor, Lansing, Grand Rapdis).
> 
> OK. Back to the topic of go to summer shoes...


Their stores are franchised, so they only exist where people want to run them. Your local comfort shoe store probably carries them and may be able to special order stuff.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> With shorts? Fisherman's sandals.


Holy schnikes! Mandals on the Trad Forum.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Birkenstocks!!


Do you know, drl? I have always wondered, when you mention Birkenstocks, if this is some private joke?

Birkenstocks are those cork-soled flip-flop style things that women wear, right?


----------



## JackFlash (Sep 5, 2013)

Other than my Rancourt handsewns, there is nothing better than Tretorn Nylites for summer: 



Incredibly lightweight and minimal. Good enough for Bjorn Borg, good enough for me.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

JackFlash said:


> Other than my Rancourt handsewns, there is nothing better than Tretorn Nylites for summer:
> 
> Incredibly lightweight and minimal. Good enough for Bjorn Borg, good enough for me.


Unfortunately, these are still another example of things that used to be great but are now a shadow of their former selves. I'd give a kidney for a pair with the old terry cloth lining that made these so comfortable back in the day. These days they don't offer much over any other canvas shoe. They are definitely nothing like the shoes Bjorn Borg wore.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I have wanted, but never been able to get into the Tretorns. I guess they just remind me too much of bicycle toe/run-offs, which I could never wear.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

For me, it's the J. Crew Sperry Top Siders. They're made with much nicer leather. Easily worth the extra $30. Have put a ton of miles on mine and they patina very nicely and get quite comfy; I usually throw an insole in there so they don't get too smelly from being worn barefoot.





I had the "originals" (non-J. Crew) and sold them after a week because the leather was so cheap and plasticky. What a travesty those were to the name.


----------



## JackFlash (Sep 5, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> Unfortunately, these are still another example of things that used to be great but are now a shadow of their former selves. I'd give a kidney for a pair with the old terry cloth lining that made these so comfortable back in the day. These days they don't offer much over any other canvas shoe. They are definitely nothing like the shoes Bjorn Borg wore.


Yes, quality went downhill after Tretorn was purchased by Puma. Not as great as they once were, but I'll still wear them in the summer. Look great, light weight, and breathe well.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

dparm said:


> For me, it's the J. Crew Sperry Top Siders. They're made with much nicer leather. Easily worth the extra $30. Have put a ton of miles on mine and they patina very nicely and get quite comfy; I usually throw an insole in there so they don't get too smelly from being worn barefoot.
> 
> I had the "originals" (non-J. Crew) and sold them after a week because the leather was so cheap and plasticky. What a travesty those were to the name.


Are you certain that the Sperry shoes offered by J. Crew are of a higher quality leather? I've heard report of the opposite in that they are of an inferior leather... I will have to go to a J. Crew store so that I may examine them closer... Thanks.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Having recently looked at them in J Crew, I believe they are identical. I would be the difference in the non-J Crew and J Crew shoes compared above is that one is the "polished" looking leather and one is the rougher leather like the one pictured above.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

My pair of these will be going into their 3rd Summer this season and they are going strong with a nicely broken in look developing. I never wear them with socks but they have not suffered any untoward olfactory effect from this. The footbed has molded quite nicely to my foot. They were made in the Dominican and no the leather is not the highest quality but they are more or less exactly what I want in a boat shoe.

I do not recommend the first pair of Docksides I bought that same year; unlined waxy leather dyed blue which in turn dyed my feet blue, giving them the appearance of something you would see peeking out from under a plastic sheet on a slab in the morgue.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Barnavelt said:


> I do not recommend the first pair of Docksides I bought that same year; unlined waxy leather dyed blue which in turn dyed my feet blue, giving them the appearance of something you would see peeking out from under a plastic sheet on a slab in the morgue.


I have a pair of Sperry AO's in New Navy that do the same when I get them wet. Happens every time.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow Horween leather for a little over 80 bucks at 6 PM. I haven't seen these before. I have to keep telling myself I have enough boat shoes.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

OK there is something wrong here with wingtip boat shoes.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> OK there is something wrong here with wingtip boat shoes.


To play devils advocate. Wouldn't a brogue boat shoe be more in line with the reason for broguing? More so than a wingtip dress shoe I dare to say.

That doesn't make them any better looking. I know.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Firedancer your point is well taken, and I do suppose that the more modern style boat shoes with the synthetic mesh sides and whatnot perform the same purpose. Broguing on a boat shoe perhaps could be an interesting twist but the execution of that sad little piece of leather floating there, surrounded by stitching..

"Maybe they look better in person."


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

The best-in-class Topsider-ish boat shoe available in the <$100 is, hands down, Timberland.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I was very close to buying a pair of Timberlands as my next boatshoes, but ended up with another pair of Sperry AOs in chocolate. Wow, those Horween Sebagos posted above look fantastic. I've got too many boatshoes at this point myself though lol.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Barnavelt said:


> OK there is something wrong here with wingtip boat shoes.


Oh good lawd, help me, save me from myself. I find those wing tipped boat shoes to be almost irresistible. Are they for sale at 6PM? :icon_scratch:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tilton said:


> The best-in-class Topsider-ish boat shoe available in the <$100 is, hands down, Timberland.


^^ This. They are head and shoulders above AOs and even Docksides in both construction and materials. I keep telling myself every year that, as my extensive collection of Timberland boat shoes start to die off, I'll replace them with some nice Rancourts, but after years and years I have yet have a pair fail. They're definitely heavier and more shoe-like than Sperrys, but much more comfortable on the feet over long periods of time.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Eagle, yes they are Dockside campside wingtips available on 6 pm.



eagle2250 said:


> Oh good lawd, help me, save me from myself. I find those wing tipped boat shoes to be almost irresistible. Are they for sale at 6PM? :icon_scratch:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Thank-you, Sir, for the prompt reply!


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Tilton said:


> Having recently looked at them in J Crew, I believe they are identical. I would be the difference in the non-J Crew and J Crew shoes compared above is that one is the "polished" looking leather and one is the rougher leather like the one pictured above.


They definitely are not. As I said in my post, the non-J. Crew ones have this God-awful plasticky leather. It's probably corrected grain since they literally showed no signs of creasing or wear after a week of daily use (they also didn't ever appear dirty and wouldn't absorb any sort of cream or polish). The J. Crew ones are a much higher quality leather that patinas nicely and has some variation in the color/texture.

Even if it is technically the same leather in both, the J. Crew finish looks much nicer and more expensive.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

dparm said:


> For me, it's the J. Crew Sperry Top Siders. They're made with much nicer leather. Easily worth the extra $30. Have put a ton of miles on mine and they patina very nicely and get quite comfy; I usually throw an insole in there so they don't get too smelly from being worn barefoot.
> 
> I had the "originals" (non-J. Crew) and sold them after a week because the leather was so cheap and plasticky. What a travesty those were to the name.


I have this exact pair of shoes in my closet. They didn't last a season. I had never seen a boat shoe that couldn't handle getting wet, but that is what you get from J. Crew. Mine have warped and dried out where my authentic Sperrys became supple and more comfortable.

Keep moving, folks.

Edit: Below are my two pairs. J. Crew is on top, authentic Sperrys are on bottom. Notice the curvature of the sole on the J. Crews. The finish is also rough and beginning to crack.


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

here's what I don't get - how do people wear boat shoes or loafers sock-less without the shoe turning into something that smells like a dead rat? Seriously don't get this. LOL.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

They don't have stinky feet to begin with? Never been a problem for me and I don't ever wear socks with them; 8 years going strong on one pair. You could use a little Gold Bond or something on your feet in the morning, should eliminate the problem moving forward and there are a number of recs on the forum for removing the smell that is already there.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Make sure you've got a leather insole and you let them breathe for a day between wears, that makes a big difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

Also, wash/scrub and take care of your feet. The dead skin feeds the bacteria causing the smell. So healthy feet don't smell as bad.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

jwooten said:


> Also, wash/scrub and take care of your feet. The dead skin feeds the bacteria causing the smell. So healthy feet don't smell as bad.


+1. My friend convinced me to get a pedicure last week, and Ive had significantly less foot odor than I've had in the past


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I only wear unlined shoes sockless. Wearing a lined shoe sockless is like wearing athletic sneakers without socks. I concur with the foot care sentiments as well. I think too many men avoid taking care of their feet I guess from feeling like it is a feminine activity. Hygiene is key to foot health.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Pedicures are good. I also moisturize my feet with urea cream and an emollient like Eucerin. I do this about 2-3 times per week. Also, lots of people neglect washing the bottoms of their feet in the shower. Do it. With a rough wash cloth or brush, and really scrub 'em. In the summer, I give the old dogs a dusting of Gold Bond (the green one). None of my shoes have any odor aside from leather and polish (I'm excluding my wet-wading shoes for obvious reasons) even my most recent pair of gym shoes (3-4mo old, don't wear socks with them) aren't smelly.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

The answer to the OP's query is, of course, boots every day with khakis or jeans, a moc of some kind (I like Rancourt's) while wearing shorts and drinking rum, and Chacos for the pool for the river and six of your favorite craft beer.

Simplicity, simplicity, simplicity.


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks guys - I suppose I had better spend more time cleaning my feet, lol.  The thing is, I sweat - a LOT. But maybe if I keep my feet really clean and alternate shoes it will help.



TradThrifter said:


> I only wear unlined shoes sockless. Wearing a lined shoe sockless is like wearing athletic sneakers without socks. I concur with the foot care sentiments as well. I think too many men avoid taking care of their feet I guess from feeling like it is a feminine activity. Hygiene is key to foot health.


Interesting about the unlined - why would that be better?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

SammyH said:


> Thanks guys - I suppose I had better spend more time cleaning my feet, lol.  The thing is, I sweat - a LOT. But maybe if I keep my feet really clean and alternate shoes it will help.
> 
> *Interesting about the unlined - why would that be better?*


In my mind, the same reason that unlined jacket is better in the summer- less material, less weight, and more breatheable. The difference between lined and unlined seersucker is a good example.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

SammyH said:


> here's what I don't get - how do people wear boat shoes or loafers sock-less without the shoe turning into something that smells like a dead rat? Seriously don't get this. LOL.


I use a cheap terry-cloth insole from Aldo. You can wash them by hand periodically.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Reuben said:


> Make sure you've got a leather insole and you let them breathe for a day between wears, that makes a big difference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed, the imposters often have layers of foam for "comfort," or the appearance thereof. All this does is hold moisture and whatever comes with it.

Mine never get a rest day. But they're only used for walking and decorum, and are slipped off whenever possible.

They get a good wash every few weeks too.


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

Any suggestions for an unlined summer loafer? I'm particularly looking for a matte/low sheen pair, casual. 

What do you think of a lighter leather - say, british tan or something? I see BB has a pair; and I could do a pair of Rancourt's I suppose. I've got quite few Alden's and AE lace ups, many cordovan shell. So this would be just something I'd wear Labor day through Memorial Day.

Thanks! 

Sammy


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

SammyH said:


> here's what I don't get - how do people wear boat shoes or loafers sock-less without the shoe turning into something that smells like a dead rat? Seriously don't get this. LOL.


I am a fan of the LL Bean boat shoe. I have two pairs operating during the summer, and I switch them to avoid the Funk Effect.

I also wear them straight into the lake on a regular basis.

Which reminds me, one of the two pairs is falling apart, and needs replacing. I get two years out of a pair, I think. At $69 a pop, they are disposable.


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

Patrick06790 said:


> I am a fan of the LL Bean boat shoe. I have two pairs operating during the summer, and I switch them to avoid the Funk Effect.
> 
> I also wear them straight into the lake on a regular basis.
> 
> Which reminds me, one of the two pairs is falling apart, and needs replacing. I get two years out of a pair, I think. At $69 a pop, they are disposable.


Yes, I've had a pair of those - I think I'll get two like that for sockless wear.

I also want something that is a bit dressier, something I can wear sock less, to a decidedly un-formal wedding for example in May; something that would look good with navy and charcoal tropical weights or navy or Nan red chinos.

Was thinking of something like this? They are liner-less. Or is it too much and I should just wear an old pair of my no.8 aldens sockless? If you think it might work and not be too "out there" - which sole color?


----------

